# Peach, Daisy, or Rosalina?



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Discuss the wonderful female humans of Mario here.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

I have to vote for Rosalina since I loved her story in Super Mario Galaxy and it was my first home console game. I also love playing as her in SM3D World for Wii U, and Mario Kart Wii on occasion in the past.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 16, 2017)

Rosalina is best princess <3. She is my favorite character with Bowser.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> Rosalina is best princess <3. She is my favorite character with Bowser.



Awesome choices!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 16, 2017)

Rosalina has been absolutely terrible ever since they put her in everything.




My favorite is none other then Daisy, because...




Spoiler



_*HI I'M DAISY*_


----------



## Corrie (May 16, 2017)

Rosalina is the most attractive one so I'd vote her. However, I love being obnoxious with Daisy's loud voice. HI I'M DAISY.


----------



## himeki (May 16, 2017)

def rosalina, i really like that shes not just "pretty pretty princess who needs mario to come save her!!!! uwu!!" 
i also like that she looks relly diffeent in comparison to peach and daisy


----------



## Bowie (May 16, 2017)

Conflicted because Rosalina is Luigi's daughter and I love Luigi.

But I also love Daisy even though her story isn't explored very much. I don't care much for Peach as a character but I always wanted to look like her when I was little.


----------



## himeki (May 16, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Conflicted because Rosalina is Luigi's daughter and I love Luigi.



*according to game theory


----------



## moonford (May 16, 2017)

I adore Rosalina. c:

She has and always will be my favourite Mario character.

? She debuted in an amazing game.
? Her design is flawless.
? Her personality hits close to home, I have a hard time opening up and I'm quite shy like Rosalina.
? Her story is sad and makes her even more likeable.
? She isn't a damsel in distress, a first for the Mario series.
? She is amazing in Super Smash Bros!!! Like really good!
? I think of her as a Goddess, she seems like a mythological being. I love mythology!
? She is the Mother of the Lumas, my favourite non human character from Mario.
? She's protective of the Lumas!
? She has a lot to do with Space and I love Astrology!

She's just an amazing character and I'm glad she is everywhere!


----------



## Bowie (May 16, 2017)

himeki said:


> *according to game theory



Lots of evidence to support it, though. I was hooked on the telescope fact.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2017)

Daisy is obviously the best. Rosalina is terribly overrated (in newer games at least) and Peach is gettin kind of... stale? Idk I just love how Daisy annoys the crap out of my brother. I like to purposely pick her when we play Double Dash just to annoy him.


----------



## Flare (May 16, 2017)

Rosalina is my favorite. 
I really like her personality and how she's the princess of the cosmos. 
Peach and Daisy are pretty great too. Shame Daisy only appears in Side-Series games and Peach is always kidnapped with the exception of Super Mario Bros. 2 and 3D World.


----------



## Zireael (May 16, 2017)

I like Peach, not really for her character or anything though. My reason is more of a sentimental one; when my sister and I were kids we played a lot of Mario Party/Kart together, I'd usually pick Peach while she chose Daisy (my sis also has red hair, she always did like that similarity). I guess I like both characters because they remind me of my childhood with my sister, simpler times, that's for sure. Even though Daisy's character is probably more suited to myself since I'm more of a tomboy than my sister is haha. Still, they've always been special characters to us, and it's a tradition that has stuck around even now when we get together to play a multiplayer Mario game. I just wish that happened more often!


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

I'm just going to be honest. Peach and Daisy's 40's-60's stye hairstyles really irk me, especially that peach is always getting kidnapped. Lmao. Daisy's hair doesn't bother me nearly as much as Peach's though. She (Peach) just reminds of a stepford wife? like idk XD
 Though, I do love them both and PEach has great sentimental value to me because I always mained her on one of my favorite games, SSBB Wii.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> I like Peach, not really for her character or anything though. My reason is more of a sentimental one; when my sister and I were kids we played a lot of Mario Party/Kart together, I'd usually pick Peach while she chose Daisy (my sis also has red hair, she always did like that similarity). I guess I like both characters because they remind me of my childhood with my sister, simpler times, that's for sure. Even though Daisy's character is probably more suited to myself since I'm more of a tomboy than my sister is haha. Still, they've always been special characters to us, and it's a tradition that has stuck around even now when we get together to play a multiplayer Mario game. I just wish that happened more often!



That sounds like me and my friend. In any multiplayer game that allows it, I always play as Wario and she plays as Luigi. That tradition has created a sentimental feeling for me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



brookesierra7 said:


> I'm just going to be honest. Peach and Daisy's 40's-60's stye hairstyles really irk me, especially that peach is always getting kidnapped. Lmao. Daisy's hair doesn't bother me nearly as much as Peach's though. She just reminds of a stepford wife? like idk XD



Daisy's hair is great tho


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Daisy's hair is great tho



Like I said, her hair doesn't really annoy me. It's pretty. It's peach's hairstyle that brings my attention to the style. XD and I was referring to Peach as the stepford wife.

I love them both. XD I was always Peach on SSBB Wii, she was my favorite. I just wanted to share my little tidbit of thought on the way they look.


----------



## tumut (May 16, 2017)

Peach cause she's OG. Rosalina is disgusting.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

tumut said:


> Peach cause she's OG. Rosalina is disgusting.



The Lumas have been offended.


----------



## Vizionari (May 16, 2017)

Rosalina is best princess <3 Great design and space-related too.


----------



## Coach (May 16, 2017)

Daisy! No idea why, but I really like her.

but where is pauline!!!


----------



## Cress (May 16, 2017)

I think I'm going to vote for Daisy because the only thing I like about Rosalina is that she's in Galaxy, as a character she's just alright.


himeki said:


> *according to game theory



**according to the channel that gets a bunch of stuff wrong


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 16, 2017)

Cress said:


> I think I'm going to vote for Daisy because the only thing I like about Rosalina is that she's in Galaxy, as a character she's just alright.
> 
> 
> **according to the channel that gets a bunch of stuff wrong



im dissappointed in you son.


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2017)

Daisy. I like her and Peach pretty equally, but Daisy pulls ahead just a bit for me.


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 17, 2017)

I like Rosalina. She is fun to be in Mario Kart. I like getting her to say "Wheeeee!" on the trick jumps.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 17, 2017)

I like Peach and Rosalina equally.  I wish I could like Daisy more because we're both red heads but she just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Stalfos (May 17, 2017)

Original is always best. Daisy and Rosalina are just wannabes.


----------



## Rasha (May 17, 2017)

Rosalina

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> Original is always best. Daisy and Rosalina are just wannabes.



Peach will always be the number one most kidnapped princess


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 17, 2017)

I love Daisy, and a little bit of Rosalina.

Of course Rosalina is overrated, but i'm more onto Daisy more.

Its lovely to see Peach the least favorite.

Umm. I just accidentally voted Rosalina...


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 19, 2017)

I absolutely love Rosalina and all the Wii-era games she appeared in. After her original voice actress left, (Mercedes Rose) the character just feels very odd to play as in other games because her other voice actresses just don't give you that _Super Mario Galaxy_ vibe from her character.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 19, 2017)

i've always loved daisy because she's so cute. i always played her in the DS version of mario kart as a child.


----------



## Milleram (May 19, 2017)

I voted for Daisy. I like that she seems a little more spunky than the other two. That being said, I don't mind any of the three.


----------



## Rabirin (May 20, 2017)

Daisy has always been my favourite since I was a kid, way before Rosalina was even a thing. I loved playing double dash as a team of her and Peach.

now when is daisy going to get her own game that's the real question


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 20, 2017)

Rosalina is such an amazing character deserving a place in so many games. Though...



Spoiler:


----------



## HHoney (May 20, 2017)

Peach before she dyed her hair bleach blonde




'Member? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Twix (May 20, 2017)

Daisy because of that sass.


----------



## noctibloom (May 22, 2017)

Rosalina is more my style. That girl gets things done while looking fabulous.


----------



## lars708 (May 22, 2017)

I love them all but Daisy has to be my favorite, I don't have a good reasoning for it but I just prefer her over Peach and Rosalina. When playing Mario Kart online however, I never use Daisy or Rosalina because lots of people use them online, which is why I'm always picking Peach lol...


----------



## Brookie (May 22, 2017)

MayorAydin said:


> Daisy because of that sass.



every time I come to this thread, I keep seeing "that a$$." lmao.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 22, 2017)

peach because of the way she was in subspace emissary


----------



## Emizel (May 22, 2017)

I really like Daisy design so i voted for her


----------



## hamster (May 22, 2017)

peachie


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

Rosalina all the way mang. Especially in Mario kart Wii.


----------



## Akira-chan (May 28, 2017)

Peach and Rosa! Daisy is....... e h n o t h a n  k s


----------



## ayesquiggle (May 28, 2017)

I have so much love for Rosalina because of Super Mario Galaxy, which I miss so dearly.


----------



## Drokmar (May 31, 2017)

Rosalina. Super Mario Galaxy was my first Mario console game (if you don't count Super Mario Advance on the gba). Peach is my second place because she's the original classic. Daisy is last, because she honesty has about zero character development at all. Besides, Daisy is the only one not in smash.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 3, 2017)

I couldn't vote in the poll... Thee wasn't a listing for Pauline....


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 4, 2017)

Daisy has always been tied for my favorite Mario character (tied with King Boo) ever since I played Double Dash for the first time. I played as her in the party, sports, and kart games (in DD, I was a combo of her and King Boo, and in DS, Wii, and 8, I was her, but in Wii and 8Deluxe I switched between the two) and was always sad that she was never in a main-series game. Which is why I bought Super Mario Land for the GBA, purely for Daisy. She's just so spunky and fun! I always thought of her as a bit of a tomboy too, which made me like her more.

Rosalina is a close second though! She's my third favorite overall character after Daisy and King Boo. I'm neutral on Peach.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 5, 2017)

Peach is queen bye


----------



## daughterofdawn (Jul 6, 2017)

Rosalina has always been my favourite. Her backstory in Super Mario Galaxy deeply moved me as a child and I loved her involvement in saving Mario and all the other characters multiple times.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jul 6, 2017)

Oh my gosh I wasn't expecting Peach to be last. Peach is my girl. When I first encountered Daisy I liked her because she's a fellow brunette but her voice is just so grating.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 6, 2017)

I like peach best!


----------



## Franny (Jul 6, 2017)

I've been down with Daisy since Double Dash lmao. Her loudness and quirkyness is amazing and totally unexpected of a princess, it's enjoyable 
Although for design, I love Rosalina. She's so pretty.


----------



## phoenyx9 (Jul 7, 2017)

Rosalina, I like her character and design.   In fact, I just picked up the SM Rosalina amiibo figure yesterday.


----------



## Holla (Jul 8, 2017)

Rosalina for sure! She was my go to character in Mario Kart 8 until they added Inklings that is.


----------



## Seashell (Jul 8, 2017)

Daisy. She's always been my favorite. Rosalina's a close second, though. She does have a very pretty design.. But I just adore Daisy's personality.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Jul 9, 2017)

Rosalina has the most sophisticated backstory of the trio. Way better than Peach's and Daisy's. Also I personally think she is prettier than the other two. She remembers me of Star Butterfly.


----------

